# TT Saddle



## grellboy (12 Apr 2020)

Evening. I've got one of those stubby saddles on my bike ( basically a Fizik copy) which is quite comfortable, except for the fact that I have to keep adjusting my arse because I keep sliding forward on it. I read before that Andre Griepel used to put sand paper on his saddle to prevent this, but has anyone got any less destructive (to my shorts!) ideas to prevent this sliding forward? Tilt it up a little perhaps? Pretty much flat at the moment.


----------



## HLaB (12 Apr 2020)

No idea but Tony Martin and sand paper don't get on


----------



## fossala (12 Apr 2020)

If you’re sliding forward I‘d guess your fit on the bike isn’t correct. If you are trying to ride in an aggressive TT position are you working your core off the bike?

What I mean is that tilting up your saddle Or using grip tape doesn’t solve the issue, it would just mask it.


----------



## grellboy (12 Apr 2020)

HLaB said:


> No idea but Tony Martin and sand paper don't get on
> View attachment 514628


Tony Martin! That's it. Knew it was a German.


----------



## grellboy (12 Apr 2020)

fossala said:


> If you’re sliding forward I‘d guess your fit on the bike isn’t correct. If you are trying to ride in an aggressive TT position are you working your core off the bike?
> 
> What I mean is that tilting up your saddle Or using grip tape doesn’t solve the issue, it would just mask it.


I had a rudimentary fit in the shop but nothing more. Will make some minor adjustments perhaps.


----------



## derrick (12 Apr 2020)

Tilt it up a bit.


----------



## mattobrien (12 Apr 2020)

I use an ISM PS1.0 on both my TT bikes. The front part of the saddle is level and I don’t struggle with any slipping forwards.

I do find that I tend to perch a little further forwards while actually racing, whereas if I’m on the turbo I tend to ride on the base bars more so sit a little further back.

I would very much like to try a Dare saddle, but hen’s teeth aren’t more common in the UK.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Apr 2020)

How do you _male _saddle tilter-uppers cope with the discomfort of that position? I get severe genital numbing even with my saddles level - I would only last about a minute with a saddle tilted upwards!  (I tilt my saddles _down _a notch.)

Do you, er, have to position your genitals to one side or other of the nose of the saddle?


----------



## Ian H (12 Apr 2020)

Tilting the saddle up isn't going to work for an aggressively low position (I assume the OP is actually time-trialling).


----------



## derrick (12 Apr 2020)

One or two degrees can make a big difference.


----------



## Ian H (13 Apr 2020)

The thing is, if you're sliding forwards, you either need to pedal harder (as in time-trialling) or move the saddle back (for more leisurely riding). If you want an aggressive position but without riding hard, you're on to a loser.


----------



## Sharky (13 Apr 2020)

Sliding forwards? You're in good company ...


----------

